

Show HN: AddressLabs – Free API for parsing free-form US addresses - edgi
http://www.addresslabs.com/

======
jmcguckin
'800 w El Camino Real 4th floor mountain view ca' results in:

{"number":"800","street":"El Camino Real 4th Floor
Mountain","street_suffix":"Vw","street_pre_direction":"W","city":"Ca","intersection":false,"delivery":{"address_line":"800
W El Camino Real 4th Floor Mountain Vw","last_line":"Ca"},"input":"800 w el
camino real 4th floor mountain view ca"}

~~~
edgi
Thanks for your feedback! Looking into it.

------
AH4oFVbPT4f8
How do you determine the end of a street address?

For example

10 Avenue of the Americas New York, NY 10020

Street Number: 10 Street name: Avenue City: Of The Americas New York

~~~
edgi
There are a few address formats that don't strictly follow the usual USPS
address standards - "StreetType of StreetName" is one of them. Some of them
are already addressed in the API (like using letters instead of street
numbers), addressing others is still in progress.

We are currently working on identifying these unusual addresses and plan to
integrate them into the API very soon.

------
jmcguckin
I don't see anything on your website about pricing. Can i run 300k entries
through your api for free?

~~~
edgi
Sure, go ahead, it's free as in beer. I would really appreciate if you could
provide feedback on the results you are getting - it would help us make the
necessary improvements.

